# Old sleds



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Anybody else into the classics?


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

Lots of antique sled shows coming up. 
Novi has some on Nov.
Ogemaw Hills snowmobile club has big show feb 26. North of west branch 

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Thinking about firing up my old 70 Olympic. Right now it has no spark.I hope the points are just dirty and need cleaning up.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

icefalcon said:


> Lots of antique sled shows coming up.
> Novi has some on Nov.
> Ogemaw Hills snowmobile club has big show feb 26. North of west branch
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Do they still do one at perchville festival in Tawas? I used to have so many old ones my ex told me we had a snowmobile junkyard! 😆 My favorite was my old 1970 mercury with the twin headlights. That thing was a tank but always started first pull.. hahaha


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Come to find out what I thought was a 70 is actually a 67 or 68.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Ralph Smith said:


> Do they still do one at perchville festival in Tawas? I used to have so many old ones my ex told me we had a snowmobile junkyard! 😆 My favorite was my old 1970 mercury with the twin headlights. That thing was a tank but always started first pull.. hahaha


I had a 644 Mercury Hurricane.That sucker was a tank.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

junkman said:


> I had a 644 Mercury Hurricane.That sucker was a tank.


Always wanted one of those! My merc was a 440 but would pull like a mule. Had 10 kids behind on toboggan abd sleds.. 😆


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ralph Smith said:


> Do they still do one at perchville festival in Tawas? I used to have so many old ones my ex told me we had a snowmobile junkyard! 😆 My favorite was my old 1970 mercury with the twin headlights. That thing was a tank but always started first pull.. hahaha


Last.time I went to Perchville I dont think I remember even seeing a snowmobile. Beer tent, Polar bear swim and a fishing contest.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Ralph Smith said:


> Always wanted one of those! My merc was a 440 but would pull like a mule. Had 10 kids behind on toboggan abd sleds.. 😆


Also had a 440.But the engine was retrofitted from a Rupp.😂


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

It's got spark now.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Now to put everything back together and make some fire.😁


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Flint has a show coming up next Saturday


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Had my 71' bolens sprint 340 out this morning 😎


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Making Fire!!!!Needs a new belt and to be greased and should be ready to go.Going to try and do a 100 mile round trip on it this year.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

HuntinMichigan said:


> Flint has a show coming up next Saturday
> View attachment 801305


Really wish I could go.But I'm on call this week and can't really leave town.☹


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I like the old ones much better than the new ones but we don't get enough snow to bother with one anymore unless you fish the bay.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

My son is in a group with about 25 guys that have to have an old sled. They go up north every year for 4 days. They like to tinker.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Martin Looker said:


> I like the old ones much better than the new ones but we don't get enough snow to bother with one anymore unless you fish the bay.


Get them old enough and just a dusting is good 😎 boggies are better than slides 😁


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I’d love to have an old Tundra. My BIL had one that was his young daughters yard sled, he gave it to a coworker when she grew out of it. (She likes to go fast)
When I protested, he said he didn’t think anyone would want it! 
They’re a perfect woods sled.


----------

